# Astra VXR Vs Megane Sport R26 F1???



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Currently putting my car back to standard (to sell) and like both of the above cars. Have test drived a VXR and like it, but was quite plastically inside with not the best of room.

Love the look of the megane but not the fat back end :wall:

Im going to try and find one local and see if i can get a test drive sometime.

anyone on here had both cars or own a megane that can give me any info?

Cheers


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't say I have driven the VXR but I do own a Megane 225 which is the same as an R26 minus the LSD. 

Any questions about the Megane I can certainly answer. 

As for the weird back end on it, it'll grow on you. The looks of the Megane are Marmite but give it character.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

have you considered a focus ST?

mt other half has a vxr and she loves it however i do find it to be a bit tacky on the inside.handlingwise it can be a bit of a handfull aswell but sometimes that adds to the fun.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've not driven the VXR for long, but I have driven it long enough to know that it handles nowhere near as well as the R26. It does however, as standard, feel a bit quicker and I probably prefer the way it looks too.

Watch this vid.. may help.

I've just sold my R26 and have an Edition 30 Golf. The Megane was unreliable but I have been unlucky. Had it been reliable, I would still have it probably. I miss the handling already...


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers guys.. ill check the vid out.

is it true about the interior rattle they have?

just seen this and fell in love http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2747107.htm


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

vaughn1 said:


> have you considered a focus ST?
> 
> mt other half has a vxr and she loves it however i do find it to be a bit tacky on the inside.handlingwise it can be a bit of a handfull aswell but sometimes that adds to the fun.


dont really like the look off the focus st really, if it was the rs mk2 then id change my mind but alittle to much dollar at the mo.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

My R26 had no interior rattles and havnt heard about any others with one either. Had a couple of wee problems with it though, the auto levelling mech for the xenons broke and it snapped an engine mount. Both were fixed under warranty in no time with no questions asked. I will be looking about another one if the fuel prices start to come down again


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

losi_8_boy said:


> just seen this and fell in love http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2747107.htm


That is very nice!!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

atl said:


> That is very nice!!


yup...

whats the best forum to join to get some info regarding issues and problems etc?

Cheers


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

renaultsport.co.uk or meganesport.net


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Glacier white with gloss black cup alloys, good combo :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just make sure you get one with the Lux pack (leather, armrest, keyless entry etc) as they are MUCH nicer to live with. Wasn't keen on the interior on my non Lux car


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

focus st for the win, drove one the other day and loved it! gorgeous on the looks aswell!


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Why are people recommending Focus Sts considering the thread title? 


Id opt for the Megane tbh, I love the look and cabin of them! Drove one and it was worlds apart from my Clio 182 tbf! I was looking into getting one a while back, would deffo go for the Lux pack as mentioned above!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are great, but they need:

- Stage 1 Remap (what a difference!)
- Decent fluid and non drilled discs
- Mich PS2/3's on them - they were designed around these tyres and boy can you tell!

The only other bits that niggled me about mine were the steering wheel (it's huge) and the throw on the poor gearbox (coach anyone?).

Otherwise, a very good car. Megane 250 addresses all of the niggles above... shame they are depreciating so heavily... but in 12 months time...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dave182 said:


> Why are people recommending Focus Sts considering the thread title?


I did wonder the same thing

As good a car as the ST is, there are certain things that the ST loses out on to the Megane and vice versa. If the ST just doesn't do it for you, which it never has for me then it can be ruled out.

It's all personal preference really as both the VXR and RS Megane are very good cars in their own right. Just down to which of their good points you prefer as the negative aspects of each car aren't enough to stop me owning one. :thumb:


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

RussZS said:


> The only other bits that niggled me about mine were the steering wheel (it's huge) and the throw on the poor gearbox (coach anyone?).


Short shifter mod?

I drive a R26 and it's a great car but if you want fun IMO it's not. I love it but to have serious fun your looking at serious license loosing speed as it's that composed and sticks like 5hit to a blanket.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

losi_8_boy said:


> cheers guys.. ill check the vid out.
> 
> is it true about the interior rattle they have?
> 
> just seen this and fell in love http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2747107.htm


Not an R26, but an normal 1.6 dynamique my wife bought brand new for about 15k, panoramic roof, keyless go, power mirrors, leather, the works.

After 3 years we had enough of worn fabric, failing electrics, poor service, lurching, crap steering ( not an issue on an R26 I know ) leaky roof that creaked and got stuck or juddered keyless no go and a bonnet that wouldnt open, oh and flickering xenons. And it squeaked, rattled, and sounded like it had ball bearings inside trim rolling around inside. Turned out to be a bunch of screws from where they changed the window regulator (twice). Traded it for a Mini, we got 3.5k, only 13900 on the clock.

Not trying to put you off as I am sure that most renaults are great, but I'd get the Vauxhall, Mates have vauxhalls and no rattles much more solid and reliable.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just to be aware that the RenaultSport Meganes of this era are built in a separate factory to the usual models. They tend to be better put together in most ways and seem surprisingly sturdy.

That said my Mrs had a 1.6 Dynamique for 2 years and nearly 20,000 miles. Only problem was a window regulator. Otherwise it was perfect and didn't show excessive wear or problems.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Deleted duplicate


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

many thanks for all the replys.. i really need to test drive one i think to make my mind up.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If it's going on the drive the Megane will win hands down as the disastra vxr is a bit of a pig in the driving and handling stakes to be blunt. Thought about a BMW 130M sport?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

bigmc said:


> If it's going on the drive the Megane will win hands down as the disastra vxr is a bit of a pig in the driving and handling stakes to be blunt. Thought about a BMW 130M sport?


Nah not in too bmw's tah...

Well I'm going to test drive one on Monday but not one I'm after but it's close.

Will decide after that, saying that the gear box issues on the vxr's keep coming up...

Any main issues with the megane?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where do we start... lol!

In all honesty, as long as you don't get a Friday afternoon car, it should be okay. The main issue is window regulators, but moan at Renault UK and you'll get them fixed for free.

I don't want to put you off, but on my R26, in 12 months, I had (57 plate car):

- Xenon Auto Levelling Sensors broken (twice)
- Window Regulators (3 times, each window)
- Starter Motor (engine out job, £1300 potential bill)
- Entire front suspension replaced and steering column

I think I was unlcuky though...


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow... And all done under warranty then?

The White one above comes with a 2 year warranty, think I'll need it lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, all under warranty apart from the Starter Motor, which went 1 week out of warranty. Renault UK coughed up 85% of the cost though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where are you from? I'm in Cannock all of the time, so can give that one a once over for you if you want me to?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in Peterborough mate, so a few hours away.

Hey if your free and passing that would be great. I'm told it's mint with no marks and alloys are unmarked.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah no worries.

I have a few mates who work there too, so I'll get a honest view for you.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome mate... That would be ideal.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

R26 for me


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had my R26 from new and it's now four years old, been nothing wrong with it at all. Was running an RS Tuning stage 1 map from a year old, been running stage 2 with uprated FMIC for around 18 months. Absolutely cracking car, like all cars you get good ones and bad ones, luckily mines been a good one, would thoroughly recommend one


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

So the differene in the r26 and 225 is the LSD and the seats/interior? Loving the look off the inferno orange 225 but don't think they did that colour in the r26?

Cheers


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

My personal opinion is....

VXR looks better!, VXR more tuneable

But The megane handles very good!!!


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a White r26, was looking at the vxr's but u see them round all the time.. Had mine 6 months and still waiting to see 1, they handle like on rails.. As for tuning, who cares?? U want a fast car, buy 1!! Racing is for the track any how's and the meg would wipe the vxr's ****... 


Liam


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

You had any issues with yours...?


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

it wouldnt in the straights though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

vxrjust said:


> it wouldnt in the straights though


Why not buy a bike then if you're only worried about the straights?! The vxr would lose on a track.


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

lol im not worried about straights! im saying on the straights on a track cos yes tracks do have straights ... thats where the vxr will shine!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

But it would already be behind unless the start was a long straight.


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

believe me my friend a set up vxr handles ace on the track! 

bo nielsen?

FWD time attack champion 2010?

wheres the megane? 

lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How much did it cost?? I'm thinking at least £1200 for coilovers, arbs and poly bushes, that £1200 on the megane engine and what happens?


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

not being funny i dont think you know what your talkin about mate.... have you drove either? do you know what a proffessionaly setup car would do to a bog standard suspension?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

vxrjust said:


> not being funny i dont think you know what your talkin about mate.... have you drove either? do you know what a proffessionaly setup car would do to a bog standard suspension?


Ah ok so my 9 years working as a race engineer must have been wasted then. You can bleat all you want about pro set ups and massively tuned cars, bottom line is the vxr doesn't handle without spending money on it and the megane does, and yes i have driven a vxr didn't impress me at all.


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

course mate... i know if you look at my first ****in post u will see i said the megane handles ace! compared to the vxr then you come on all ****y so if i was u id hush now


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not ****y just know what's what unlike the isual demon tweeks queens that haven't got a fecking clue! Why would I hush now too?


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

because you chattin poo mateeeee


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh ok I bow to your all knowing knowledge then please excuse my ignorance :wall:


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

look, i stated the truths about the cars which anybody knows and you come on giving it bigmc!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You gave the usual "vxr wins on the straights" bs which makes you sound like a traffic light gp expert not a discerning driver who appreciates how a car drives is much more important than straight line grunt.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

There's only one way to setle this 'Fight!!' .

I think from reading this thread and owning a boggo megane once the following conclusions can be drawn.

The Megane is better dynamically out of the box.
The Astra is better built and more reliable.

Sound about right?.


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> There's only one way to setle this 'Fight!!' .
> 
> I think from reading this thread and owning a boggo megane once the following conclusions can be drawn.
> 
> ...


yep that is all i said! i dunno about reliability though as theres always somethin with mine


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Dave182 said:


> Why are people recommending Focus Sts considering the thread title?
> 
> Id opt for the Megane tbh, I love the look and cabin of them! Drove one and it was worlds apart from my Clio 182 tbf! I was looking into getting one a while back, would deffo go for the Lux pack as mentioned above!


To be honest I don't know why people would recommend the ST over either the R26 or the VXR the ST is no where near as good as either.

Being a RenaultSport man my self I'm obviously going to recommend the R26 they handle so much better than the astra and yeah the astra has more power at standard it just can't handle it which is why the LSD on the R26 makes it a clear winner handling terms. But if you just want straight line speed and tuning possibility you can't beat Z20LET in the VXR :thumb: but like I said I prefer pin point handling.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Isn't there always something with everything though? Never had a car with no faults/niggles at all.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

vxrjust said:


> believe me my friend a set up vxr handles ace on the track!
> 
> bo nielsen?
> 
> ...


Where is the Megane? Well it holds the FWD record on the nurburgring which is one amazing achievement.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

vxrjust said:


> not being funny i dont think you know what your talkin about mate.... have you drove either? do you know what a proffessionaly setup car would do to a bog standard suspension?


The suspension on the R26 is professionally set up mate, it's set up to be the best handling hatch back ever (proven and awarded)

Personally I don't think you should be telling people they don't know what there talking about because by the looks of it you don't know what your talking about.

P.S I doubt your friend can set a cars suspension up better than Renault's F1 team (who helped tune the 225 to make the R26)


----------



## vxrjust (Nov 8, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> The suspension on the R26 is professionally set up mate, it's set up to be the best handling hatch back ever (proven and awarded)
> 
> Personally I don't think you should be telling people they don't know what there talking about because by the looks of it you don't know what your talking about.
> 
> P.S I doubt your friend can set a cars suspension up better than Renault's F1 team (who helped tune the 225 to make the R26)


i never said my friend.. im sure a vxr on coillover etc would have the r26's pants down tbh!


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

How much are coilies fully set up for the VXR? Maybe it'll improve the handling but still I wouldn't say it's pants down. 

The only real way to compare cars is on price and then keep them stock. You could say the cost of coilies for the VXR could get the meg to stage 2 and running 270BHP and 320FT/LB. Still pants down now? It's completely irrelivent though as the tuning saga could go on and on and.... I remember the top gear vid of the VXR and It just couldn't cope with the power.

Each to there own though but I think your argument isn't really going anywhere.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, not what I was expecting tbh... At the moment I fancy a megane and will see how they compare tomorrow.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

losi_8_boy said:


> Well, not what I was expecting tbh... At the moment I fancy a megane and will see how they compare tomorrow.


Ha ha, yes, you've generated quite a debate !!!!.


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> Where is the Megane? Well it holds the FWD record on the nurburgring which is one amazing achievement.


Ha ha ha!!! Think he forgot about that 1 BOOM 

Liam


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

So his going to buy a vxr and spend another £1200 on it to get it handling right!!! 

Megane is the clear winner!! 


Liam


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

White-r26 said:


> So his going to buy a vxr and spend another £1200 on it to get it handling right!!!
> 
> Megane is the clear winner!!
> 
> Liam


BOOM! to be honest he sounds like a idiot, if it was as simple as fitting coilivers to "have the pants down" of the competition, Vauxhaul would have fitted them standard and it would be them who holds the Nurburgring record not the R26. R


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

White-r26 said:


> Ha ha ha!!! Think he forgot about that 1 BOOM
> 
> Liam


He seems to forget that little fact about the Nurburgring the fact that it's been voted and is considered the best handling hatch back ever made by many.

A set of height adjustable coilovers are going to sort the torque steer problems of the VXR? Doubt it.
Are coilovers going to sort out the under steering problem of the VXR? Doubt it.

Don't get me wrong the VXR is a great car at what it's built for and good at but I'm afraid handling isn't it, no amount of coilovers will change that.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

well well, tested the megane today and loved it, so much nicer and comfy then the vxr.

not as much power as the vxr but that does not matter. like the interior and love the shape now i have seen one in the flesh.

alot off boot space, and love the floor compartments and door storage, hand brake is quality.

what this space lol.

cheers guys :car:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've always associated renaults with fast hatch backs and vauxhalls with people who like maccy d car parks. Sounds like you made the right choice!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Went to see this r26 today. It was up for 11k but reduced to 10.7k


2 hour drive after being told it's in really good condition.

Been keyed down the passenger rear panel and door, couple off nasty chips on the paint work, window tint peeling, 2 bold tyres on the front, sound proofing in bay looks like it's been set on fire, rust showing on the lower panel near arch due to stone chips.

Batt was dead and took two jump box's to start it even though I was told it would be out the showroom and ready for me.

Off to see a ultra blue tomorrow.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

losi_8_boy said:


> Went to see this r26 today. It was up for 11k but reduced to 10.7k
> 
> 2 hour drive after being told it's in really good condition.
> 
> ...


Ultra blue is an epic colour!!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

yes it is lol...

just put a deposit on this.. pick it up next week :argie:

its on 23k and is mint, body work is perfect.
























































*My Pic...*


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice choice mate, looks like a good clean one


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That does look spiffing !


----------

